# Solution: How to Make Win8 Look Like Win7!



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to Classic Shell

Client wanted me to put a new Win8 laptop into service. Microsoft Software Engineers must be taking hallucinogens, because Windows 8 look like a REALLY bad drug trip. Lots of swirly colors, and no rhyme or reason for anything. Almost advised the client to install Win7 over the top, until I found the link posted above. It was love at first sight. A start button, and familiar navigation options makes Win8 useable now.

I'm using the Vista/Win7 option, but the info blurb on Classic Shell says that it can emulate WinXP too, in case someone's mom got stuck with a brand new computer and she can't even check her email anymore.

Please post opinions if you try it, for other people to see.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

For many, Start8 works better as it allows you to boot directly to the desktop and even disable the Windows 8 "charms" and corner menus entirely. However, Classic Shell is highly configurable and some prefer it for this reason.

Both Lenovo and Samsung ship Windows 8 systems with a type of start menu. However, Microsoft is being obstinate that other users should have a “pure Microsoft experience,” whatever the heck that means. Almost everyone that I've talked to who simply hates Windows 8 does so because of the "Metro" interface and its watered-down apps, not realizing that underneath it's a pretty good OS and that there are ways to get back a Windows-7-like interface.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

MPR said:


> For many, Start8 works better as it allows you to boot directly to the desktop and even disable the Windows 8 "charms" and corner menus entirely. However, Classic Shell is highly configurable and some prefer it for this reason.


Thanks for the additional information.

Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu

However, "Start8" is trialware and requires the User to pay about $5.00 after 30 days, and "Classic Shell" is 100% free. I found one other software that claims to fix Win8, but it also costs money. Classic Shell is the only software I have found thus far that is 100% free.

And you are correct, it is REALLY configurable. I found dozens of settings, most of which I didn't understand, that allowed you to make the Classic Shell appearance "just so". I wasn't interested in that as I'm pretty adaptable once I get the "Start" button and the navigation functionality back (ability to get to Control Panel, Network stuff, etc...).

The thing that gets me is that there is no off-setting positive for this change. MS has never had a bit of common sense when it comes to their Operating Systems, and it seems they are 100% dedicated to making the User as powerless as possible in how they interact with their Operating System. I don't think that it's a coincidence that in addition to stripping even more power & options from the User, MS has dramatically increased the amount of crapware advertisements and piled them high along the path of their new Users to have to look at, and figure out how to get rid of.

Most significant to me is the loss of any "directional" navigation concepts. XP, for example, was clearly constructed on a hierarchical "pyramid" design, where one could have a sense of "Place" and from that static position you could move up, down or sideways within pyramid. All of that is gone now, and instead Microsoft has created what used to be though of as "shortcuts", but in the absence of any static navigable structure, these buttons are simply bits of color that may or may not send you where you want to go; the only reference the User has is what they can remember from the last time they had a trial and error button-pushing session.

I assume from all of this that MS's ultimate intent here is to reduce their Users to the level of helpless, inarticulate and passive worms; "consumers" that ingest whatever crap Microsoft and their corporate partners thrust into people's faces. One must "consume" the crap that Microsoft feeds you, read their advertisements, click a few buttons on their nag screens, and whatever else they want you to do. And you must either do that, or, learn how to use Linux.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks janitor that one is bookmarked for later. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is possibly similar How to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7 | Reviews | CNET UK


----------



## abafisaw8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Out of the two solutions, I'd recommend Start8 if one would like to go back to the W7 look&feel. I had a chance to test the tool back when Win8 DP was released. At that time, Start8 was not quite polished but now it looks pretty cool.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I have Start8; it's in it's third revision now and it's so close to Win 7's Start Menu that I couldn't tell you what the difference would be if there was any. The crew from Stardock has been very good about fixing bugs and adding features we asked for and I can highly recommend this $5 program. Start8 is pretty much all you need to get your Win 8 to looking and acting like Win 7. Most of the other tweaks are either not necessary or redundant if you use Start8.


----------

